# 2008 Proclamation



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/proclamati ... ishing.pdf


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

LOAH is in the Proc! 8) Nice fish man


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH !!! A MOVIE STAR.. :shock: :shock:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's awesome! Nice work LOAH!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, I have fished with a famous statewide celebrity! Does this make me even remotely famous? :wink: Good job LOAH! How did you get that to happen?


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

The part about not managing illegally introduced fish was interesting. PBH, do you know if there is any push by the DWR to increase the penalties for illegal fish stocking? If I'm not mistaken there was talk a few years ago about making it a felony charge (it should be in my opinion).


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Am I missing something, or missing the joke? What page is Loah on?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice. I didn't know that it was out yet. Thanks, PBH.

I've needed some good reading material lately.

Now I'm worried that you all know my real name. :shock: 

Honestly, they told me that they weren't sure if they'd have room for the picture, but asked for my permission to use it if there was.

They should've posted pez vela's pike. That thing was nice.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! A real live celebrity in our forum... He needs a special "superstar" marking below his name.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's not a big deal, jeez. I sent them that picture because the one they have on the DWR website for Yuba is of a pavilion and won't likely get anyone excited to try out Yuba and pay the $7.00 day use fee. A couple of months later, I got a response asking permission to use the photo and, of course, I obliged.

I'm just glad it's finally out so I can study up on the changes that will take effect on Jan 1.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Another male model. :lol:
> 
> Nobody is more deserving of being enshrined in the proclamation than you, LOAH.
> Hail, Hail, LOAH!!!


Yes !!!!!! A hero in my eye's!! _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_

I want a poster of you in my room...!!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I thought you already had a poster of me:










:lol:

I was using a poster to keep warm.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH! BELLY! NEEEEEW! 









IF YA CAN, LUGGIN' THAT GARGANTUAN MUSKIE ABOUT. I'm not kiddin' that thing is huuuge, it's got its own weather system.


----------

